# Solved: How to backup Server 2003 Registry?



## cwwozniak

I want to configure the time server to get time updates from an external time source using the information found in ...

*How to configure an authoritative time server in Windows Server 2003*
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816042

The article advises to back up the registry before editing and I definitely want to do that step. It provides a link to Knowledge Base article "322756 - How to back up and restore the registry in Windows".

However, according to the list at the bottom of the page, that article only applies to versions of Windows XP, Vista and 7.

A search of the Microsoft web site for the keywords *back up registry windows server 2003* seems to turn up the same KB322756 article or articles on how to backup data files on a Server 2003 system.

Does anyone know of where I can find the correct information on the MS web site? If not, can somebody give me the steps to backup and restore the registry?


----------



## aka Brett

This should head you in the right direction

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc758453(WS.10).aspx


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you for the lead. That should be enough information to keep me out of trouble.


----------



## aka Brett

Your welcome


----------

